# Worst deadlift form ever!



## SFGiants (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## SFGiants (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## SFGiants (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 20, 2014)

What a dildo


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol lol. The second was good as he said his weight at the end in German (sounded like). And the third one he stuck that one. lol. I thought my form was bad.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


>



I bet you can really muscle up your spinal cord and knee caps with these.  Great idea.  Putting these in Monday.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2014)

Hard to watch these videos. These ignoramuses have no idea how  dangerous what they're doing is.


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 20, 2014)

lol wtf are they doing...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 20, 2014)

How'd you get my rebuttal videos to S4L?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2014)

All looked clean to me. Good lifts guys.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


>



The best thing about his is he's doing deads in his dining room. Lmao


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


>



surely to God that has to be a joke man.  seriously.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 20, 2014)

The sound effects they make are great!

1st guy is holding a towel in each hand lol.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 20, 2014)

My back hurts now after watching these.  These guys should have joined the UG!


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


>



My god! That is sooo painful too watch. I really can't believe I just saw that.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


>



Did this guy have a seizure at the top? These videos are un...****in..believable, man


----------



## Rip (Mar 20, 2014)

I see stuff like this at LA Fitness all the time. 
That's messed up. It's only a matter of time, with that rounded back.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 20, 2014)

Woulda been nice to let me know you where postin my vids sfg. I thought I was gett8ng better


----------



## amore169 (Mar 20, 2014)

Watching this videos was very painful, stupid people.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow. I really don't feel that bad about my form now


----------



## sdguy55 (Mar 20, 2014)

This seriously is sad. 

I just hurt my lower back at work a couple days ago and i have been at, what I would guess, working at 70% capacity and this just makes me cringe.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 20, 2014)

He's got a Valeo belt on, he's good. :32 (17):


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 20, 2014)

Solid pulls. Nothing wrong with trying to rip your arms off your body.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 20, 2014)

Omfg!........................................................................


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going with 3 white lights!
Truthfully, I couldn't finish watching the video.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 20, 2014)

What amazes me is that these guys think that it was an awesome lift and walk away all puffed up.......douches.  I had a lower back injury and man if I ever had form like that it would throw me all out whack for a good while.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 20, 2014)

Why did he start to squat in the first vid? smh fun times


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 20, 2014)

OH SNAP......!!! OMG I cant stop laughing......I thought his stuff was heading into his TV...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 20, 2014)

Someone just kill all of them right now lol.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 21, 2014)

This is amazing


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 21, 2014)

How do ppl like this not get hurt?  I can hear the ambulance coming for me just watching this


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 21, 2014)

He got a belt tho.. lol


----------



## bronco (Mar 21, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> He got a belt tho.. lol



Plus a wash rag and a towel in the first video


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2014)

Can't forget this asshole


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can't forget this asshole



You dye your hair before meets?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You dye your hair before meets?



Eat shit. I don't lift equipped!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 21, 2014)

I always throw up when I dl
Is that bad?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Can't forget this asshole



The sad thing is it looks like he's spent a little time in the gym. But who misses 500ish in a suit lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eat shit. I don't lift equipped!





....10char


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 21, 2014)

Was there something wrong with their form?


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol!! The all of these dumb asses end the video looking like they just did some real weight. I like the second one.


----------



## snake (Mar 21, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> How do ppl like this not get hurt?  I can hear the ambulance coming for me just watching this



Youth gives them a pass. That's why the words young and stupid get used in the same sentence so often.


----------



## IronAsylum (Mar 22, 2014)

Is there a thread on here for WTF GYM, or DID THAT JUST HAPPEN IN MY DAMN GYM?? lol. I would post lmao. I see and video people all the time. Mostly crossfitters but I get others lmao.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 22, 2014)

IronAsylum said:


> Is there a thread on here for WTF GYM, or DID THAT JUST HAPPEN IN MY DAMN GYM?? lol. I would post lmao. I see and video people all the time. Mostly crossfitters but I get others lmao.



Make the thread brother I'll follow that shit. I love watching stupid people


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Make the thread brother I'll follow that shit. I love watching stupid people



^^^ me too.  That shit would be hysterical.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been guilty of that form. Not even close to that bad. but my back did role. You can do that for a while. But it's only a matter of time untill your seriously injure your back doing that. back injuries are no joke. I've left the gym early once in 25 years. It was from doing improper form on deddies. couldn't return for months. now I won't go any heavier the moment the back bends. Good form is quite harder though when your over 6 foot.


----------

